# removing unused glasses



## david straus (Jun 27, 2006)

I know that you remove unused glasses from a table that people are not sitting in at a 6 top but my partner saids keep them on table until the guests leave. I know he wrong but need a source to confirm that im correct.
David Straus
[email protected]


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In general, remove the whole place setting, glasses and all. Remove everything that's not necessary except for your table decorations.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Since they will already have chosen their places to sit, I would remove anything not relevant to their service.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

ok i got a question regarding the dessert utensil. if we are having a banquet we put the dessert utensil at the top of the service. but when we are having a conference we put the utensil on the dessert plate when we are serving as if we put them on the table they would be gone at dessert time. Also when we are cutting the wedding cake we put the fork on with the cake at the time of service. How do other people handle this?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have wrapped the fork in a paper napkin, tied it with ribbon and served it with the cake at more casual weddings. I've also placed it on the cake plate. I agree that by the time the cake is served, the dessert fork is long gone!

I have another outdoor wedding coming up and insisted that the wedding planner rent a canopy in additon to the dining tent. Her idea was to move everything into the dining tent should it rain. I absolutely hate that idea! The last time that happened, the beautifully set tables were trashed by the time dinner was served. We went through more silverware, napkins etc than necessary because of it. The staff had to basically set up the tables twice. We've had such lousy weather up here lately, that I can almost guarantee that this formal field wedding will be no exception.


----------

